# Lure 6/1



## Janice (May 27, 2006)

Post your swatches of the latest collection!


----------



## melozburngr (May 29, 2006)

here are swatches (with comparisons) of the three items I got from Lure:







(l-r) Iris Print,  Lovely Lily Pigment, Violet Pigment, and *Haunting* f/l (from Lure)






(l-r) *Delphic f/l* (from Lure) Shimmermoss, Melody, Prose & Fancy, *Waternymph* (from Lure), and Bluer Blue from Holiday Palette


----------



## Chrystal (Jun 1, 2006)

*Fluidlines..*

Here are the 3 fluidlines this pic taken in natural light with no flash..


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 2, 2006)

stroke of lust lipstick 
and maindenchant blushcreme


----------



## alm0st_inn0cent (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## tracie (Jun 2, 2006)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...waternymph.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...s/aquavert.jpg

and i couldn't get a good picture, but on my skin sea myth looks almost identical to pink opal pigment.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 3, 2006)

steamy e/s
parrot e/s
waternymph e/s
delphic f/l


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## shadowprincess (Jun 4, 2006)

some ppl were saying that aquadisiac when used wet is like delphic... so i did a comparison swatch... i think aqua is more green while delphic is more blue


----------



## Colorqueen (Jun 4, 2006)

Here is Haunting and Delphic compared to Aquadisiac and Lovely Lily.

They are identical except for the surface difference being powder vs, cream.  The different reflection of light makes them look just a tiny different, but in real life, they are identical.

As you can see in the one photo where the haunting/LL is tilted, they look different because of the surface reflection of light- straight on they look just a like.

Here are some photos that I took (notice that Nightfish looks just like black/brown mascara smudged there)


----------



## petitsinge (Jun 4, 2006)

*nightfish*blacktrack*blitz&glitz*dipdown swatches*

sdpfeiffy on mua did comparisons here: 

http://makeupalley.com/account/pics....picture=491122


----------



## Gloriamgo (Jun 5, 2006)

maidenchant on top left, lune top right
aquavert on bottom left and waternymph on bottom right

will add swatches and closeups later once my battery's charged


----------



## Sanne (Jun 6, 2006)

I moved all chatter to colorstories http://www.specktra.net/forumdisplay.php?f=250

[SIZE=+2]This thread is for pictures only!!![/SIZE]


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 6, 2006)

Here is a thread which has a swatch of Tongue in Chic lip lacquer which people are saying is almost identical to Phosphorelle lipglass.  I completely agree!

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...657#post487657


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 7, 2006)

This one is for Hooked:


----------



## Padmita (Jun 8, 2006)




----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Jun 17, 2006)

Waternymph:





L-R: Delphic, Haunting:





L-R: Parrot, Waternymph:





L-R: Lovely Lilly Pigment, Haunting Fluidline:


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 18, 2006)

This is from Bait collection..

TLC Sun Under:


----------



## Padmita (Jun 18, 2006)

Comparison of Aquavert vs. Surreal and Lustreleaf:


----------



## ette (Jun 18, 2006)

TLC After-Tan:


----------



## kimmy (Jun 19, 2006)

Lure fluidlines


----------



## ette (Jun 22, 2006)

Good As Gold Pearlizer on eyes:




Stroke of Lust Lipstick on lips:


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 29, 2006)

Goddess lipstick:





Goddess lipstick with Pink Clash lipglass:





Goddess lipstick with Venetian lustreglass:


----------



## Padmita (Jul 31, 2006)

Bait Lipglass


----------



## kimmy (Aug 30, 2006)

i mislabelled this first one, sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Bait l/g on NW15


----------



## kimmy (Dec 2, 2006)

as requested by fairytale22. i added in Sea Myth for good measure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 swatched in natural light, with and without flash on NW15 skin:


----------



## kimmy (Sep 27, 2007)

maidenchant b/c on nc25


----------



## Danapotter (Feb 10, 2008)

Went to a CCO and picked up Sex Ray lipglass (really sparkly, shiny, and buildable)






Plain lips:





Lips with Sex Ray:


----------

